# Is 20 oz wool too heavy for a suit?



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

I heard that heavier wool was cleaner-looking (less wrinkles and depressions) and longer-lasting than the normal sub-10 oz stuff most suits are made of, but is something like 20 oz too much? At some point does the suit end up looking too much like a coat (i.e. puffy) if the wool is too heavy? I don't really care about heat problems, but I like the hard structured look of some savile row suits (huntsman), and that's the style I'll hopefully be tailoring this wool out of... so should I go with 20 oz or stick with 16?

I'm not close enough to a suit store to see what a heavier suit would look like, but I found pics of this 20 oz suit here:
https://www.thelondonlounge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8266










This is the 20 oz navy twill i was thinking of getting from huddersfield:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm no expert, but isn't 20oz pushing topcoat weight? Paul Stuart had Sammy do a line of suits for them in the early '80's from what might have been topcoat wool. They looked good. I think I can remembr some cheviots and saxonies. Can't tell much from the photo of the card, but twills do tend to drape well. So it would certainly have that working for it.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

IMO anything over 16 ounces is impractical in a heated building. Fine for shooting though.

YMMV.


----------



## tsasls (Apr 30, 2008)

*20 oz wool*

I have a 15oz. USA made Polo suit that is highly wrinkle resistant. The crease on the pants has a razor's edge. You probably gain incrementally less wrinkle resistance with heavier cloth options.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Also, this is the first time I've ever bought wool- the price for 4 yards of this stuff (that's the amount needed for a 2 piece right? i'm slim and 5'11'') is about $250 total on this huddersfield website including shipping to the US... is that too much? I'm willing to pay for quality durability, but I also like bargains and I don't want to unnecessarily pay for name brand or something.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Can't tell much from the photo of the card, but twills do tend to drape well.


Wow, that's good to know. More so than many other patterns?


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> I'm no expert, but isn't 20oz pushing topcoat weight? Paul Stuart had Sammy do a line of suits for them in the early '80's from what might have been topcoat wool. They looked good. I think I can remembr some cheviots and saxonies. Can't tell much from the photo of the card, but twills do tend to drape well. So it would certainly have that working for it.


yes it is topcoat weight. i prefer 12 to 14 in suiting.
think of this, suit of 20 oz matching topcoat of 20 oz. 
that would be a real winter combo.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Svenn said:


> Also, this is the first time I've ever bought wool- the price for 4 yards of this stuff (that's the amount needed for a 2 piece right? i'm slim and 5'11'') is about $250 total on this huddersfield website including shipping to the US... is that too much? I'm willing to pay for quality durability, but I also like bargains and I don't want to unnecessarily pay for name brand or something.


HINT. 
have the tailor measure you. then make the pattern. tell him the width of the cloth.
he will make the lay out and then tell you the exact yardage you must order.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

a tailor said:


> HINT.
> have the tailor measure you. then make the pattern. tell him the width of the cloth.
> he will make the lay out and then tell you the exact yardage you must order.


The tailor's halfway across the world and I need to bring the fabric to him when we first meet... is there a rough estimate someone could provide me for yardage?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I have felt that fabric. It is extremely stout. I have been contemplating their 20oz twil for a topcoat. I think it would be very hot for an indoors suit. Dugdale's 14 oz and 15 oz fabrics are already heavier than anything you would find OTR, and should certainly drape well, resist wrinkles, etc.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

I run cold and my personal office is at a steady 65 degrees, thus the heavy stuff...15-21oz is dandy. 

You won't notice the heavier weight in the pants, but might in the jacket when the temperature is above 70 degrees

I use to have lighter weight suits, but I have since become a convert to heavier stuff. I made a 3 piece suit from the London Lounges LLTW09 Brown tweed. No regrets, but my tailor did complain it required tougher hand needlework

I have viewed that Huddersfield 20oz in Navy but found it too dark for my tastes. Instead I got a 19oz London Lounge Mistral in a brighter Navy Blue

I had 2 fittings for 2 different 480 gram wool cloths in 73 degree weather. No problem. The same goes for 22oz corduroy cloth...this is now just right for Los Angeles' mild winters


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2005)

20oz is great for an overcoat or perhaps a tweed hunting jacket for cold days in Scotland. But I suspect you would find it VERY hot and heavy going in an American office environment.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> I have felt that fabric. It is extremely stout. I have been contemplating their 20oz twil for a topcoat. I think it would be very hot for an indoors suit. Dugdale's 14 oz and 15 oz fabrics are already heavier than anything you would find OTR, and should certainly drape well, resist wrinkles, etc.


Wow, you felt the fabric I posted above from huddersfield (originally from dugsdale i think) ?? That 20oz suit pic I posted, which I found out was Sator's, doesn't look like a topcoat though does it? He claims it was minimally warmer than a 9oz, perhaps because of the 'bedouin' effect (insulates cooler air around the body which is refereshed beneath the robe)... though I'm not sure if he was talking about indoors or not. I don't want it to look too stout though...


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Ay329 said:


> I have viewed that Huddersfield 20oz in Navy but found it too dark for my tastes. Instead I got a 19oz London Lounge Mistral in a brighter Navy Blue


I don't want too dark a navy either... is that london lounge one available online anywhere? Also, are these wools from the aforementioned companies better than the cheaper stuff I see on ebay? e.g. do they drape better or are more durable? I want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth if I actually do order a wool like this form the UK.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

20oz is really too heavy - even if you want a hacking suit when on your country estate on a brisk winter's morn.

You would certainly regret your comment "I don't really care about heat problems, " - stick to 16oz tops.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Svenn said:


> I'm not close enough to a suit store to see what a heavier suit would look like, but I found pics of this 20 oz suit here:


Says it all really. A picture will not be much help.

I am surprised how many people take chances on buying suits and jackets remotely. A swatch is not that useful; but a shop may at least have similar suit lengths you can see.

Even completed suits that look good in photos may be less impressive when you actually try them on yourself.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

For the following articles of tailored clothing (men just as much as women), 18 ounces is the heaviest that people should go: jackets, morning coats, overcoats, pants, suits, tailcoats, tuxedos and vests.

For women only, 18 ounces is also the heaviest that people should go for dresses and skirts.

For overcoats-or, as some people call them, topcoats (again, men just as much as women), 18 ounces is the lightest (with 27 ounces to 40½ ounces, depending entirely on the climate, being the heaviest) that people should go.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Audi S5 TC said:


> For the following articles of tailored clothing (men just as much as women), 18 ounces is the heaviest that people should go: jackets, morning coats, overcoats, pants, suits, tailcoats, tuxedos and vests.
> 
> For women only, 18 ounces is also the heaviest that people should go for dresses and skirts.
> 
> For overcoats-or, as some people call them, topcoats (again, men just as much as women), 18 ounces is the lightest (with 27 ounces to 40½ ounces, depending entirely on the climate, being the heaviest) that people should go.


Says who ?

Plenty of jackets are over 18 ounces. Some tweeds for example.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Svenn said:


> Wow, you felt the fabric I posted above from huddersfield (originally from dugsdale i think) ?? That 20oz suit pic I posted, which I found out was Sator's, doesn't look like a topcoat though does it? He claims it was minimally warmer than a 9oz, perhaps because of the 'bedouin' effect (insulates cooler air around the body which is refereshed beneath the robe)... though I'm not sure if he was talking about indoors or not. I don't want it to look too stout though...


Yes, I've seen and felt it. My tailor just got some of their swatch books in the last 2 weeks, and the twills were in there. If you ask for swatches (email Rian Taylor on the huddersfield/dugdale site), they will send them quite promptly. I just ordered two suit lengths from them, one in their 10oz weight for 10 month wear (minus July and August), and one in 14 oz, which will be cold/cool weather only.

Their lighter twill, which runs in the 15oz range, IIRC, is plenty heavy to garner all of the wrinkle-shedding benefits of a heavier cloth. Past that, you're just adding warmth, really. The iGent vogue for super_duper_ heavyweight cloth is something of a backlash against the ultralightweight popular trend. For everyday wear in buildings that run 68-74°, though, 20oz is likely to be too warm, unless you have circulation problems, constantly have to drink hot liquid to stay warm, and never, ever get agitated at work.

The bedouin effect deals with radiant heat, not ambient temperature, and has no applicability whatsoever to a white-collar office environment. The heavy wool will keep a "cool" layer of 98.6° air around the body. That's "refreshing" if you are in the dessert and the sun is trying to heat your body to 140°. But putting a big insulator between you and 70° air is just going to trap your body heat and interfere with your body's ability to regulate its temperature. It will have to sweat a great deal to dump heat.

Everybody's got their own "thermostat," and if you run very cool, you may want some super heavyweight cloth for a suit. But that's a very rare situation. If you've only ever had typical 6-8oz stuff, there's no need to run to the opposite end of the spectrum. How about merely _doubling_ the weight of cloth for now?


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Svenn said:


> I don't want too dark a navy either... is that london lounge one available online anywhere? Also, are these wools from the aforementioned companies better than the cheaper stuff I see on ebay? e.g. do they drape better or are more durable? I want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth if I actually do order a wool like this form the UK.


The London Lounge cloth is sold out. But if you ask Michael Alden to join, then you can place your name on the wait list (in case some meters of cloth become available)

Are these wools better than the ebay stuff? Considerably yes. Sometimes the ebay merchants get a hold of some good end bolts from respectable companies and thus bargains can be had. But unless they send you swatches and then ask your tailor for comments...just looking at internet pictures is a poor substitute for seeing & feeling it in person

Do they drape better? Few folks have the expertise or the experience to provide a good answer. I have found heavier cloths, in my tailor's hands, drape better on my body. I will venture no further on this question

Are they more durable? I have found quality, heavier weight cloths (14oz & above) made in Huddersfield or Yorkshire to be more durable than the lighter weight stuff...especially when compared to cloths advertised as Super 100 and above.

You are getting your money's worth. For comparison. I use to purchase lighter weight cloths and a number of bargains from Tip Top Fabrics in Brooklyn New York. I choose the fabrics from Tip Top so I can't condemn them. But all except two of these cloths were disappointing...and a number were lighter weight (11oz) woolen or worsted flannels. I am in the process of replacing most of them with much heavier stuff

You might want to try one cloth in a 15-16oz weight. Wear it for a bit and decide from there. A decent cloth goes for about 45-50 pounds per meter. Thus for a 2-3 piece suit....4-5.5 meters would be adequate.

Most people don't wear a jacket inside for too long and tend to hang it up in the office. All you have left are the trousers...and you notice the weight of the trousers much less than that of the jacket


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Kingstonian said:


> Says who ?
> 
> Plenty of jackets are over 18 ounces. Some tweeds for example.


It is just my opinion, that is all.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

As a jacket you could justify 20oz, planning to get a 24oz Bookster hacking jacket myself; however, for trousers (and waistcoat) 20oz is too heavy in my opinion. Drape, durability, etc are all advantages but you have to move and walk around in the cloth too. 

It would be advised to try something in between, 14-16oz before considering 20oz.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Audi S5 TC said:


> It is just my opinion, that is all.


OK.

I do not have a view. I have felt 500 gram and 640 gram swatchs and could not feel much of a difference.

I have tried on 21 ounce jackets - but not suits.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Personally, living in a temperate climate and being indoors in some form or anther for most of the workingday 10-12oz is fine for suits, with 12 being better in the cooler seasons and 10 for the rest of the year, with a couple of sub-10oz suits for the height of summer. Go up to 12-14oz for odd winter jackets, if you like (there are some nice patterns in fabrics in that range, which makes the extra weight worth it). Beyond that, I think heavy fabrics are counter-productive for comfort these days, unless you either live in a particularly cold climate or don't like using central heating. Or spend a lot of your day outdoors in cool weather, or are looking to specifically get a heavy tweed (or similar) jacket for long walks in such weather.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the OP would better investigating options which he can inspect in person.

Twenty ounce cloth is a fashion that some are promoting; but it does not mean it will be something OP will like.

Buying cloth over the internet may save money but it will still need to be made into a suit. I assume that will be local to allow for fittings. If not that adds another uncertainty to the process. Sometimes you pay a bit more for peace of mind.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

A good weight.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Yes, I've seen and felt it. My tailor just got some of their swatch books in the last 2 weeks, and the twills were in there. If you ask for swatches (email Rian Taylor on the huddersfield/dugdale site), they will send them quite promptly. I just ordered two suit lengths from them, one in their 10oz weight for 10 month wear (minus July and August), and one in 14 oz, which will be cold/cool weather only.
> 
> Their lighter twill, which runs in the 15oz range, IIRC, is plenty heavy to garner all of the wrinkle-shedding benefits of a heavier cloth. Past that, you're just adding warmth, really. The iGent vogue for super_duper_ heavyweight cloth is something of a backlash against the ultralightweight popular trend. For everyday wear in buildings that run 68-74°, though, 20oz is likely to be too warm, unless you have circulation problems, constantly have to drink hot liquid to stay warm, and never, ever get agitated at work.
> 
> ...


Alright, considering this and everyone else's comments, I'm convinced to go with the 16oz for now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Svenn said:


> Alright, considering this and everyone else's comments, I'm convinced to go with the 16oz for now. Thanks for the input.


Silly.


----------



## Michael Alden (Nov 26, 2009)

Svenn

16 ozs is a good place to start if you are entering the world of more robust fabrics.

In the following Dress with style video I am wearing a suit made of vintage Reid & Taylor 22 ozs cloth. I can report that the suit is great to wear and if I could get more of the cloth, I would have a few more suits like it.

https://dresswithstyle.com/2009/11/23/bespoke-suits-informal-fabrics-for-weekends/

Cheers

Michael Alden
www.dresswithstyle.com


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Svenn said:


> The tailor's halfway across the world and I need to bring the fabric to him when we first meet... is there a rough estimate someone could provide me for yardage?


in this case 4 yards seems enough. 
ask that the uncut cloth be returned. that way you can determine the length you need.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

20oz is way too heavy and good tailoring with real attention to detail can give you a very clean cut even at a very lightweight. In fact I have seen 6oz suits that look cleaner than the one in the OP. 

I find it hard to find luxury cloths in anything over 22oz these days. This is actually a shame because I like very heavy coats myself. Maybe I like heavier coats because I like cloth weight at 9oz for suits.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

*UPDATE*

I just got the 15/16oz twill from Huddersfield today, pics below. Honestly, and this is coming from someone with no suiting experience, it feels rather thin and hardly different from my existing suit's lightweight fabric... I was expecting it to be a thick, hairy, marshmallowy type cloth, but it looks normal. I'm not sure the pics below are of any help. I wrapped it around my arm hoping to get an idea what a sleeve would look like, and I couldn't see anything particularly superior in terms of wrinkle/depression resistence, though it does seem a tad stiffer. I'm thinking of just returning and going for their 20/21 oz just for the sake of it... I realize it might be too hot in some instances (even though my office is 60-65 F), but I'm VERY curious to see what a 20 oz would look like... thoughts? 

on a related note, the last pic below is a suit I recently found that looks perfect in terms of fit to me... don't I need very heavy fabric to get that clean, robust, hard-cut appearance?


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> As a jacket you could justify 20oz, planning to get a 24oz Bookster hacking jacket myself; however, for trousers (and waistcoat) 20oz is too heavy in my opinion. Drape, durability, etc are all advantages but you have to move and walk around in the cloth too.


 Does this guy look like heavy cloth is making movement difficult?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Svenn said:


> I just got the 15/16oz twill from Huddersfield today, pics below. Honestly, and this is coming from someone with no suiting experience, it feels rather thin and hardly different from my existing suit's lightweight fabric... I was expecting it to be a thick, hairy, marshmallowy type cloth, but it looks normal. I'm not sure the pics below are of any help.


Heavier cloths can seem thin then expected; however, once you wearing the jacket you can feel the difference; even the cloth for my 21oz tweed jacket may seem thin. You have to bear in mind, you are seeing a small difference because of the small area you are feeling; consider the difference in the whole suit and it adds up.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Svenn said:


> I was expecting it to be a thick, hairy, marshmallowy type cloth, but it looks normal.


That which you describe is a flannel. Flannels are usually heavy cloths with a thick nap that wear very warm (though now there are lighter ones made, which wear through very quickly), but heavy cloths can be made in many ways. Have you never seen a hard-finished wool overcoat?


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Svenn said:


> [/FONT]


 Glorious, BTW.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

^  any thoughts on how to describe it? or how that structure was achieved?



ToryBoy said:


> Heavier cloths can seem thin then expected; however, once you wearing the jacket you can feel the difference; even the cloth for my 21oz tweed jacket may seem thin. You have to bear in mind, you are seeing a small difference because of the small area you are feeling; consider the difference in the whole suit and it adds up.


I suppose that's true, though this particular 16oz was so tightly-woven and compact that I think it's safe to move up to the 21 oz and try it out. I think Dugdale intended the ladder to be for suiting. :confused2:



Matt S said:


> Have you never seen a hard-finished wool overcoat?


Not really, this part of the US no one's classy enough to wear them lol, are you suggesting I find one to get an idea of what the heavy fabric would look like? Is "hard-finished" the correct term for a clean, dimple-less tailoring, perhaps like the pic just above? Actually, there is an old wool overcoat in the closet here I tried on a while back, but the wool was very plush, thick and marshmallowy (sorry can't think of a better term)... it was bought off the rack by my smaller brother yet it conformed to my body with hardly any depressions at all when I put it on! I was hoping this 21oz would have some of that properties too.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

The navy cloth you showed at the beginning of the thread looked like a cavalry twill, a kind of cloth which has excellent qualities. The 16 oz cloth you ended up with looks like something else entirely. The price you were quoted for the 20 oz seemed quite fair - unless you live in a very hot part of the Americas, I would have thought 20 oz would be perfectly all right for normal purposes. You might like to have the trousers partly lined, however, if they are cavalry twill - it can be quite prickly if you're used to smoother fabrics.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Centaur said:


> The navy cloth you showed at the beginning of the thread looked like a cavalry twill, a kind of cloth which has excellent qualities. The 16 oz cloth you ended up with looks like something else entirely. .


 They're both twills right? Indeed, I was displeased to see the twill lines weren't as large as I was hoping, but oh well. Is cavalry twill a twill with more pronounced lines?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Svenn said:


> They're both twills right? Indeed, I was displeased to see the twill lines weren't as large as I was hoping, but oh well. Is cavalry twill a twill with more pronounced lines?


Yes, more like tramlines, if you know what I mean. Beware though - there is cavalry twill and cavalry twill, the inferior sort is much less dense and almost shiny, whereas the 20 oz variety is solid and matt. I should point out that its main use is for heavyweight country garments and riding breeches, but I see no reason why it should not be turned into a suit.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Centaur said:


> Yes, more like tramlines, if you know what I mean. Beware though - there is cavalry twill and cavalry twill, the inferior sort is much less dense and almost shiny, whereas the 20 oz variety is solid and matt. I should point out that its main use is for heavyweight country garments and riding breeches, but I see no reason why it should not be turned into a suit.


does the finer-twilled cloth I posted above have the same beneficial qualities you mentioned of the cavalry twill (which are?)? This is cavalry twill right?: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v178/gdl203/worldsbesttailor.jpg?1277191313 I want to get cavalry twill, but I doubt anyone will offer 4 yards of it at a better price than huddersfield (around $200 USD for the 21oz).


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Svenn said:


> does the finer-twilled cloth I posted above have the same beneficial qualities you mentioned of the cavalry twill (which are?)? This is cavalry twill right?: https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v178/gdl203/worldsbesttailor.jpg?1277191313 I want to get cavalry twill, but I doubt anyone will offer 4 yards of it at a better price than huddersfield (around $200 USD for the 21oz).


Without seeing and feeling your cloth, which obviously I can't do, I can't offer much of an opinion on its qualities - which might be good, but it's clearly not cavalry twill.
The beneficial qualities of cavalry twill, I would say are these: it is warm; it hangs well; it does not crease; it has a slight elasticity because of the way it is woven; it wears well; finally, unlike some fabrics, it seems to have a way of remaining clean. It also feels nice and looks good, but that's slightly subjective.
I can't tell from the photo you've just posted exactly what the fabric is, I'm afraid. However, if you ask for cavalry twill, any cloth merchant or tailor will know what you mean.


----------



## Svenn (Sep 10, 2009)

Centaur said:


> Without seeing and feeling your cloth, which obviously I can't do, I can't offer much of an opinion on its qualities - which might be good, but it's clearly not cavalry twill.
> The beneficial qualities of cavalry twill, I would say are these: it is warm; it hangs well; it does not crease; it has a slight elasticity because of the way it is woven; it wears well; finally, unlike some fabrics, it seems to have a way of remaining clean. It also feels nice and looks good, but that's slightly subjective.
> I can't tell from the photo you've just posted exactly what the fabric is, I'm afraid. However, if you ask for cavalry twill, any cloth merchant or tailor will know what you mean.


Well I double checked with huddersfield and my fabric is a twill, just I assume not as pronounced as a cavalry twill. Oh well, I hope a fine-twill has at least partially the qualities you described? I had heard the description you gave of twill elsewhere as well, next suit I get I'll make sure to find some!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Svenn said:


> Well I double checked with huddersfield and my fabric is a twill, just I assume not as pronounced as a cavalry twill. Oh well, I hope a fine-twill has at least partially the qualities you described? I had heard the description you gave of twill elsewhere as well, next suit I get I'll make sure to find some!


All twills share similar qualities. This twill will still be warm and drape very well. It just won't be as elastic as cavalry twill. Does the cloth look the same on both sides (is it even-faced)? If so, I suspect it is a 3/3 twill, which is why it has such heavy ribs. Or it might just be a regular 2/2 serge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2020)

Cary Grant, the doyen of suit wearers, was quoted as saying he would never look at anything less than 20 ounce


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Guest-454302 said:


> Cary Grant, the doyen of suit wearers, was quoted as saying he would never look at anything less than 20 ounce


If so, Mr. Grant was a very warm man indeed!


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Guest-454302 said:


> Cary Grant, the doyen of suit wearers, was quoted as saying he would never look at anything less than 20 ounce


None of us are Cary Grant!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Cassadine said:


> None of us are Cary Grant!


Not even Cary Grant himself:

_Everyone wants to be Cary Grant. Even I want to be Cary Grant._​- Cary Grant​


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

^ The man was sleek, slick, smooth, and stylish.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Considering how warm this winter has been there is no way I would consider 20 oz for anything. I wore my overcoat in NYC over the holidays. I have worn a car coat a few times. Maybe if you live in Minnesota.....


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

Today most activity requiring a suit consists of a dash from climate controlled car to climate controlled building and vice versa. Weddings and funerals would be the exception and an overcoat of proper length can help with the cold. For heat, I've just had to grin and bear it, luckily most OTR is extremely lightweight nowadays.


----------

